# Ice and water over plank



## Johnny1980 (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey all

I've noticed that manufacturers do not recommend installing ice and water over plank decks. Something to do with the reaction between bitumen and the pitch in the lumber.

If the home owner doesn't want to spring for new the OSB to cover it up, what are the risks, aside from voiding the warranty.

They planks are in good shape from what I can tell from the attic, and are over 40 years old. I imagine most of not all of the pitch had been released by now.


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't really see a problem with it. If you are really worried about it I would put some felt down first and then put the ice and water on top.


----------

